# Lead vs Steel sizes?



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Little confused here. What are the comparable lead ball sizes to these steel ball sizes?

1/4" (6.35mm)
5/16"(8mm)
3/8"(9.5mm)
7/16"(11mm)
1/2"(12.7mm)

Thanks


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mlu359 said:


> Little confused here. What are the comparable lead ball sizes to these steel ball sizes?
> 
> 1/4" (6.35mm)
> 5/16"(8mm)
> ...


1/4" (6.35mm) = .25 Cal
5/16"(8mm) = .312 Cal
3/8"(9.5mm) = .38 Cal
7/16"(11mm) = .44 Cal
1/2"(12.7mm) = .50 Cal

wll


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Upon further browsing on simple shot, they state that the .44 caliber is a good substitute for 1/2" steel ammo

Why not the .50 cal? Does lead weigh more that steel or how does it work?

http://simple-shot.com/accessories/lead-ammo/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

To convert fractions to caliber, divide the little number by the big one. Ex. 3/8 = .375

For metric to caliber, divide by 2.54. Ex. 6.35 / 2.54 = .25

Lead is denser than steel, so for given size, lead will be heavier.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

If you go to this calculator and if you input diameter and material of the ball and click on Calc you will get the weight:

http://slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

So, if you play with various calibers selecting steel and lead at times you will be able to comapre the weights.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks fellas! That helps allot. Appreciate you taking the time


----------

